# Need to replace ignition switch for '98 Maxima



## Kittyseye (Mar 24, 2009)

I need detailed instructions for removing and replacing the ignition switch on a 1998 Maxima. My husband picked one up still attached to a steering column with the key in the ignition from a junk yard. He wants to do the work himself.


----------

